# Scrog Screen Size



## burner (May 16, 2011)

I just made my screen out of some extra plastic yard fence I had laying around. The squares are 1"x1", I've seen scrogs with chicken wire and stuff around this size, but also with bigger squares, 2"x2" mostly. Just looking for some input on the pros and cons of each size. I do have the option of snipping out this screen to make 2"x2" squares very easily...

thanks :smoke1:


----------



## bho_expertz (May 17, 2011)

Never did scrog but think that is better bigger since i cannot imagine 1'' buds. They usually are bigger.


----------



## dman1234 (May 17, 2011)

the buds will grow above the screen, i think you screen is ok.


----------



## Budders Keeper (May 17, 2011)

Now if the stems get 1" you may have a problem...a good one...and I wanna see pics


----------



## burner (May 18, 2011)

Thanks gents, I kept the screen as is...installed this morning


----------



## PeaceLuvPot (Jul 15, 2011)

You will mostly likely have issues with the 1" holes. As your plants go thru the screen, you will be pulling them back under to train them. Its not the thickness of the branches thats the issue, but rather, just the thickness of the whole plant that will need to come up through the holes. As you keep pulling them under, they continue to grow under there, then it will be a combination of branch, leaves, and bud sites that are going to be trying to force their way through the holes, and 1" will be very very tight towards the end of training.  I suppose it can be done with TLC, and attention, but you would probably be happier with 2" holes for your screen.  Good Luck with your grow. Peace.


----------



## burner (Jul 15, 2011)

Thanks...I actually did end up pulling the screen out and cutting it to 2" holes. It was just too tight in my small cabinet. Ever since it's been great. Should be harvesting in 3-4 weeks


----------

